# Gallery Guidelines and FAQ - Come here for all your Gallery questions.



## Beatlebot

*Gallery Guidelines*

1. All pictures and comments will have to be approved by a moderator before they will appear. No flaming. If you find a picture offensive, report it and move on.

2. Picture approval is up to the discretion of the moderators. If you submit a picture that can be found anywhere on the net, or pictures specifically targeted to make fun of posters in a thread, it will not be allowed.

3. Only post pictures of other Bluelighters with their permission. If a picture has multiple people in it, all of them must give permission for it to be posted.

4. REPORT pictures or comments that are offensive. That is what the report button is for. Provide a link to the picture or offensive comment, and please give us 24-48 hours to check it.

5. The Drugs Gallery is for informational purposes. Images of drugs MUST be kept to a maximum of 1 gram of a substance, with only 1 substance per picture. 3 Pills or less (Front, Back and side view only), or 1 LSD blotter.

6. Each user will now be able to have a maximum of 15 images, this is due to server disk space and bandwidth being over-used.

7. Greenlighters are no longer able to comment or upload to the gallery, this is due to recent problems with trolls

8. Images uploaded to the gallery are free for anyone to use for any reason. If you do not wish your images to be placed in the public domain, do not upload them to the gallery.


----------



## Beatlebot

*Gallery FAQ*

*Q1. I uploaded pictures, but they’re not showing up?
I made a comment in a gallery, but I can’t see it?/ It says my picture has comments but I can’t see them?*

*A.* All pictures and comments must be approved by a moderator before appearing in the gallery. This can take anywhere from 15 minutes to 24 hours. It can take even longer during weekends or busy periods.

*Q2. My pictures have disappeared from my gallery! What went wrong?*

*A. *There are a few reasons a moderator might delete pictures from your gallery, mostly to do with that picture breaking guidelines. Remember that you can only have a maximum of 15 images in your gallery, permission from all the people in your pictures to post that picture, and you must not post pictures of excessive amonuts of drugs. If the answer is still unclear, PM a mod.

*Q3 I don't know what happened but about 6 months ago I started getting photo upload notifications every time anyone uploaded a picture, last night I got 7545 e-mails from bluelight. I have not been able to figure out a way to make them stop. Please help!*

*A.* You’ve somehow managed to get yourself subscribed to a gallery, perhaps a few galleries. You need to visit each gallery you are subscribed to and manually unsubscribe yourself.
For example, say you somehow got yourself subscribed to the “People” gallery. You need to go the Gallery and click on the People Gallery. Then scroll down until you see this:






*Q4 I keep getting email notifications each time someone replies to a certain picure/ I want email notifications each time someone replies to a certain picture.*

*A.* You have the option of subscribing or unsubscribing to individual pictures in the gallery. Simply click on the picture you wish to subscribe/unsubscribe to and scroll down until you see this option the enable/disable email updates option.






*Q5 I upload my picture, receive the 'picture uploaded successfully!' message, and then... nothing. Nada. Not even an image pending icon to tell me it’s there.*

*A. *Even though we have the option on the page, you cannot upload pictures from a URL, this includes your own pictures being stored on photobucket or imageshack or other online albums. You must upload the picture directly from your computer.

*Q6. How do you look at someone's bluelight gallery from their profile? *

*A.* You cannot. You have to go to the Gallery and search for them there.

*Q7. I went into the gallery and there were offensive pictures on the front page. Some of these pictures also show up on the homepage. Penis frightens me, can’t you do something about this?*

*A.*Unfortunately we can’t do anything with the current software, but are hoping to address this problem with the next upgrade. In the meantime, if seeing penis upsets you that much, refrain from visiting the gallery and use this page as your Bluelight home page: http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/

If the picture is extremely offensive, beyond just being a picture of a penis, please report it and the Gallery staff will see to it.


----------



## pettingzoo

How do I post questions?  What button do I click?  Please help.


----------



## Jackal

I posted some new pics to my gallery yesterday. Two people have commented on these pics - yet when I go to read them no comments show up.

This has happened before. Any idea what it is?

Jude


----------



## Beatlebot

What good are the comments to you if you can't read?


----------



## Jackal

*crawls into crack beneath skirting board*

I skimmed through that too quickly first time round 

Cheers!


----------



## Beatlebot

No worries :D


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Ok, so if I had more than 15 images in my gallery before these changes were made, then all of my images were deleted?  I know for sure  that not all of them were breaking the guidelines.  Some fore sure, but definetely not all.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Beatlebot said:
			
		

> *Gallery Guidelines*
> 5. The Drugs Gallery is for informational purposes. *Images of drugs MUST be kept to a maximum of 1 gram of a substance, with only 1 substance per picture. 3 Pills or less (Front, Back and side view only), or 1 LSD blotter*.



Feel free to actually check the gallery when you get the time.  I've viewed images that have broken every single part of Guideline #5.  Yet all of my images have been deleted.  All images I lost when my computer crashed.


----------



## Beatlebot

Everyone who had more than 15 images when the gallery was pruned had their whole gallery deleted. This includes members of staff. You were not singled out.


----------



## AlphaCharlieID

How many images are we allowed/would you prefer we have?

If i go over 15... will i get into trouble?


----------



## Beatlebot

15 images is the limit. You won't get in 'trouble' for having more, but when I (or my Gallery colleagues) find out that you do have more, we will have to delete pics in your gallery until you are back down to the accepted limit.

Because I honestly would not have the time to enter into correspondence with every member who has to have their pic/s deleted for whatever reason, it's in your best interests to follow the guidelines so that you are in control of which pictures get to stay in your gallery. I won't have time to PM anyone to ask them which pictures they would prefer to keep, so I might end up deleting something you really wanted to keep up there, especially considering you will lose all comments attached to that pic.


----------



## osi

where the heck do i go to upload pics?


----------



## Pegasus

^You must reach Bluelighter status before being able to upload images.  To do that, you must first reach 20 posts.  You will be upgraded to a Bluelighter shortly thereafter.



			
				Beatlebot said:
			
		

> 7. Greenlighters are no longer able to comment or upload to the gallery, this is due to recent problems with trolls


----------



## hush.dir

Im currently at bluelighter status but I still do not have the option to upload images to the gallery.


----------



## 36979999_acb

sometimes the change is not immediate for some unknown reason... keep looking for the upload button and you should find it within the next few posts you make.


----------



## tigger420

K thought I was loosing my mind, or suddenly became a computer retard cuz I couldn't upload a pic....I must post my little butt off to become a bluelight instead of a greenlight noob....FABULOUS


----------



## phatass

how do I aquire "blulighter status" to be able to post private mesages??


----------



## phatass

sorry... read the faq now... got it 20 posts


----------



## slortaone

i had a picture of a blister of oxynorm, blister of oxycontin, box of 50 valium and some marijuana be accepted in the gallery, but yesterday it wouldnt let me put a picture of 2 oc's a valium and tiny ammount of marijuana up? can someone explain why this is? thanks,


----------



## felix

slortaone said:
			
		

> i had a picture of a blister of oxynorm, blister of oxycontin, box of 50 valium and some marijuana be accepted in the gallery, but yesterday it wouldnt let me put a picture of 2 oc's a valium and tiny ammount of marijuana up? can someone explain why this is? thanks,


did you get an error message? or are you just waiting for them to be approved? 

i can't see any images in your gallery. have you deleted the first lot? 

perhaps one of the gallery mods can shed some light on the situation.


----------



## NickyJ

5. The Drugs Gallery is for informational purposes. Images of drugs MUST be kept to a maximum of 1 gram of a substance, *with only 1 substance per picture.* 3 Pills or less (Front, Back and side view only), or 1 LSD blotter.


I can't find the 1st picture to which you refer. Either way, both pics you describe won't be allowed.


----------



## slortaone

i used to have alot of pics in the gallery but i deleted them. The first one i deleted about a week ago, but was accepted well and truely after the gallery changes were made, the second one was a few days ago and it said it was waiting for approval but never happened, for obvious reasons. thanks for the quick response, i'll try contribute as much as i can.


----------



## Strange.Days

BollWeevil said:
			
		

> ^You must reach Bluelighter status before being able to upload images.  To do that, you must first reach 20 posts.  You will be upgraded to a Bluelighter shortly thereafter.



Im glad osi asked. I had the same question


----------



## Strange.Days

hush.dir said:
			
		

> Im currently at bluelighter status but I still do not have the option to upload images to the gallery.



Same here.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

A few reminders:

1) The software may take 1-24 hrs to modify your account upon reaching 20 posts.  Your title may change to BLer, but access to doing BLer things may not go into effect immediately.  Please be patient, but also let us know if you've been a BLer for a  few days and still can't do things.

2) There is a limit to gallery size (I see B'Bot mentions the 15 images).  I'm not sure if there is a memory limit as well (usually not an issue, but there may be one in place).  If you are an established Bler and are having trouble, check that you haven't reached your limit - if so you'll have to delete something to make room.


----------



## hatethered

ok gotcha. thanks


----------



## Pe@ced out my mind

What do you mean by 7. Greenlighters are no longer able to comment or upload to the gallery, this is due to recent problems with trolls??


----------



## felix

Pe@ced out my mind said:
			
		

> What do you mean by 7. Greenlighters are no longer able to comment or upload to the gallery, this is due to recent problems with trolls??


well, just what it says. we've had problems with people creating accounts purely to cause trouble and leave troublesome comments in the gallery. this step has helped the problem enormously. 

but never mind - you only have to make another 6 posts and you will have full bluelighter status. %)

go and welcome some other n00bs in new member introductions or something.


----------



## Pe@ced out my mind

I am now a blue lighter and I still can't upload pictures you could maybe take a screen shot??


----------



## Beatlebot

Your new privileges will probably kick in tomorrow, don't sweat it.


----------



## UnSquare

*Clear... But No Bad....*

&
as T B
 BB said.............

There are reason's fo' dees dere rules...

Read abby Sticky...
it'll imply as such, brosis.

PEACE
UnS


----------



## Beatlebot

Just a note about churning pictures:

By churning, I mean uploading your picture, then deleting it and uploading it again when it is no longer on the front page of the gallery. This is unfair to other members, to the gallery staff and we find it unacceptable. If we catch you doing this we will stop approving the pic and delete it instead.

If someone has made a comment on your picture that you would like removed, simply report it or PM one of the friendly Gallery staff with a link and a polite request. 

We have not tolerated churning in the past and we won't do it in the future.


----------



## felix

bloody kids nowadays, eh? 8) 

i never even knew such a phenomenon existed.


----------



## NickyJ

I had no idea it was something intentional, I just thought it was due to mental retardation and therefore no fault of the user


----------



## TheLoveBandit

I know pics get bumped to the head of the line when someone replies, but yeah, I hadn't considered the churning described by BB.  The GALLERY mods have our (admin) support in policing this as she's outlined.


----------



## Delysid

there occured an error when I was trying to upload a photo to an album...


> Not Acceptable
> An appropriate representation of the requested resource /gallery/uploadphoto.php could not be found on this server.


This is the message I get....


----------



## NickyJ

I have no idea what that means. guineaPig should know tho


----------



## felix

yeah, gP be tha ninja mastah of the gallery!

seriously, i fear that there may be a disc space issue. i have reported this. now i see it's affecting the gallery i will escalate it further.


----------



## guineaPig

^i gotta goto work right now, but if you want me to go on a pruning binge when i get back to clear up some space, i'm all for it.


----------



## felix

gallery mods: i have just noticed that using the '<' symbol (for example, in the  smiley) causes your comments to be cut off after that point. 

if i typed 'i < 3 my car', it would only show 'i' after i submitted it. 

no big deal but i thought i would report it.


----------



## NickyJ

^ Thats ghey, I'd never noticed that before. Not a whole lot I can do about it tho


----------



## felix

you could tell your admin to fix it!  

(whoever that is )


----------



## SA

hmm... that < 3 could be a security thing like our "system+bracket" thing (although I have my doubts). I looked around the cockpit for a bit, but didn't see any access points which could fix this. Could be a code bug. Rather than meddle with the files right now, I am hoping that this is something we can live with for a few more months until the next upgrade.

eta:



			
				felix said:
			
		

> i fear that there may be a disc space issue. i have reported this. now i see it's affecting the gallery i will escalate it further.


Did you report this to rus, felix?


----------



## felix

that was back in december, dude. i created a thread in the staff forum (disc space issues on server?). you sent chris a text. you were wearing your little red jumper. remember? %)

i also created a megathread in Support:  AVATAR & GALLERY problems - READ ME FIRST PLEASE

it got fixed anyway. i guess i should have updated this thread to say so...


----------



## funkee

Q: Could authorities in any country legitimately or otherwise access an uploader of an image to the gallery, or any identifying information such an IP Address beyond the reach of the moderators. How secure is this board, and how safe are we?


----------



## NickyJ

^ Not really a question for a poor little gallery mod like me. But as far as I know, IP addresses aren't logged by BL so you're fairly safe.

Someone should probably confirm or deny this tho


----------



## felix

funkee said:
			
		

> Q: Could authorities in any country legitimately or otherwise access an uploader of an image to the gallery, or any identifying information such an IP Address beyond the reach of the moderators. How secure is this board, and how safe are we?


if you're worried about this, the solution is perfectly simple - don't upload any incriminating pictures or make any incriminating posts. 

the board is as secure for you as you want it to be. and please check out the gallery guidelines before uploading ANYTHING. 

*Q: Could authorities in any country*

i'm afraid we don't have legal experts in every country of the world, so we can't answer that one.


----------



## felix

speaking of the guidelines - i see you have 23 images in your gallery at the moment. i suggest you prune that down to the new limit of 15 before nickyj does it for you


----------



## Bill

Hello BL, I uploaded a picture the other day and its not showing up in my gallery???


----------



## guineaPig

have you read the rules?
it's more than likely that it violated the rules in some way and i deleted it.
check the first post of this thread.

if not, just try to re-upload it.


----------



## felix

*the gallery rules in a nutshell:*

female nudes = win  

boring pics of even more fucking drugs that we've seen a million times = epic fail 8)


----------



## guineaPig

you don't get to nutshell gallery rules. *I* do!


----------



## rave23

for everybody not finding the link: Why don't you guys put this one in the start post?


----------



## felix

guineaPig said:
			
		

> you don't get to nutshell gallery rules. *I* do!


haha. deny what i said then! i bet you can't put your beer down quick enough to approve those noodz. (cupcakez especially )

rave23 - sorry mate, what are you on about? you posted a link to the upload page? am i missing something here?


----------



## rave23

No, like there seem to be some people asking about where they can find the link to upload pictures. So maybe it could be added to make that clear, to help people to get there


----------



## felix

i see. 

only one person has asked that in this thread. the usual reason people can't find it is cos they haven't read the FAQ with respect to becoming a bluelighter.

i will defer to the lounge mods if they feel the need to change their FAQ. cheers.


----------



## Benzorider

These rules suck period... why are there these ridiculous "max 3 pills" in each photo? i could understand if some schmuck uploaded 1000 blister packs in a duffelbag but not even a blister or 2? I have a pic of 2 blisters of  Ketodur (Ketobemidon) thats VERY rare and i think many in here would like to see them.. cant you make an exception?


----------



## Slay

hell im dying to see that pills but it doesnt really matter how many pills in one pic imo. just a few pills is fine for me


----------



## felix

^^ dealing with by PM.

(and by 'dealing' i mean in the support way )


----------



## Slay

rofl
oh deal with me too felix (in the support way of course:D:D)


----------



## halla

There should be different limits on drugs according to how they are scheduled :D
Should have been allowed more low-scheduled drugs than drugs like opiates


----------



## Slay

scheduled for what? remember this is an international message board, where i live theres no scheduling, all drugs are the same


----------



## halla

yeah stupid idea i forgot we dont have schedule here either. sorry
lol


----------



## Slay

no idea is stupid, suggestions always appreciated


----------



## NickyJ

What is the point of a photo of a large quantity of drugs anyway? The drug photos are there to be informative for harm minimisation purposes. If in doubt, ask yourself "what does this photo contribute in terms of harm minimisation?" If the answer to that question is "fuck all" then its not going to be allowed   


Happy gallerying!   :D


----------



## itscalledthrusting

How do I post a comment on a picture? It says I'm not allowed.


----------



## alasdairm

^ you won't be able to add gallery comments until you become a bluelighter. you will become a bluelighter when you have 20 posts.

alasdair


----------



## felix

they should totally make an FAQ for that kinda thing. 

hint: post #1 in this thread, number 7. 

alasdair - teach a man to fish, etc.


----------



## itscalledthrusting

I have made twenty post by now and it still doesn't let me? Maybe I'm doing something wrong..


----------



## SA

itscalledthrusting, please give it up to 24 hours after your status changes to Bluelighter. The title name change is instant, but the forum permissions may take a little while. The server updates it automatically at some point. I see that you turned Bluelighter just a few short hours ago.


----------



## Rexeh

I have a question about an image not showing up:

Recently I uploaded a picture of "LSA (Hawaiian Baby Woodrose) seeds", which is also visible on the frontpage of the gallery but that one is posted in Public Galleries --> Drugs
Now I made a new Album called Various Drugs in my Member Gallery, but when I click on that gallery it says the following:

Home --> Member --> Rexeh --> Various drugs 
*This category does not contain any images.*

Yet the gallery shows an album with 1 photo in it when I am at "Home --> Member Galleries --> Rexeh". Anyone know what is causing this? When I click on the album it's empty, yet I can see a thumbnail. :D 

Maybe delete and upload again / other pics sometime? The album is intended for quality pics and it isn't exactly great, so what is best? (BTW: does that 15 image limit still apply?)


----------



## NickyJ

Very good question! I don't know whats going on there. I'd suggest deleting the album and photo, create the album again and upload the photo directly into it. Other than that, maybe someone else has a suggestion?


The 15 image limit still applies.


----------



## guineaPig

i seem to remember this.
you uploaded the LSA pic initially and then uploaded it again.

i figured either NickyJ had deleted it for some reason or you were churning pics. when i saw it still on the front page.

didn't realize you were testing out your albums.


----------



## STACYS2HIGH

so I can't upload pics being a greenlighter?


----------



## getreal

^
Only 8 more posts to go!



> so I can't upload pic
> s being a greenlighter?


----------



## -=navel=-

*why do all my pics get deleted?*

this is already the 3rd time.. the first 2 where drug related.. but the last one was just a scenery pic! nothing offending or againgst guidlines.

what's up with that?

thanks!


----------



## NickyJ

*Sigh*   

This might seem a little radical but I'd like you to consider reading the rules. They can be found hidden in the 1st post in this thread. Because I'm such a nice guy, I'll copy the relevant rule for you:




			
				Beatlebot said:
			
		

> *Gallery Guidelines*
> 6. Each user will now be able to have a maximum of 15 images, this is due to server disk space and bandwidth being over-used.




If you wish to upload any more pics, please delete some 1st


----------



## -=navel=-

Sorry, my head is not where it should be.. darn benzo's 

AAnyway, i'll delete one and then send one up for "clearance"


----------



## bingey

Can´t wait for some new  navel pics


----------



## Dragynfyr

Soo are comments monitored or not? When I comment on a picture it shows up right away, but I can't see all the comments people left my pics yet.. 

Is something wrong with my pics, or are all comments really made to wait for approval, the ones I make just APpear to show up right away to me?


----------



## felix

they _should _all need approved, yes. 

there is a bit of a backlog (but only from the past 12 hours, not that many), but i've approved all of your comments that were there. 

i'm sure the gallery mods will clear up the rest tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Dragynfyr

Thankie Felix =)

Thouuuugh now I can just see the two comments I left myself on the Tumor pic lol There should be 10 total

I wanna know what people are saying about my freaky neck lump! =-p


----------



## felix

OK, as a one-off favour, cos it looks so damn sore, i've approved them all. (it's not easy to see which photos the comments belong to in the admin control panel.)

holy shit dude!


----------



## Dragynfyr

yeah that's what most people said when they saw it in person, almost every single person 'HOLY SHIT!' lol


----------



## Dragynfyr

And thank you very much!!!! (I've been all over the place lately heh)

I had stopped coming here so much over the last quarter since I had some domestic issues.. but It's really been a big help lately. I never really explored the different areas of the site. Bluelight covers like every aspect of modern society lol

Who needs a therapist? We've got bluelight =p


----------



## felix

Dragynfyr said:
			
		

> I never really explored the different areas of the site. Bluelight covers like every aspect of modern society lol
> 
> Who needs a therapist? We've got bluelight =p


absolutely. we are a one-stop shop for all your life issues. :D


----------



## Basik1

I can't find how to get to the gallary anymore.. Was it taken down?


----------



## felix

hint: the *quick links *menu on the top right. 

direct link: http://www.bluelight.ru/gallery/


----------



## Basik1

Thanks Felix, sorry I just didn't look hard enough. I just remember before there was a link on the menu bar on the top.


----------



## Jackal

I noticed that one of the pictures in my gallery seems to have been replaced with a photo that I did not put there. It's strange because the comments for the original photo, called _cacti_, are still there but the photo is now of a few lines and some people, not of cacti.

Has this happened often?


----------



## NickyJ

^ I've never heard of that happening before. That sounds very strange indeed


----------



## rachamim

Couple of questions. First, the poster asking about his or her blisterpack being prohibited with only 2 tabs, why IS there a limit at all (s has been asked but not really answered). Nicky offers that since this is a HR Board, the picture would not really be along those paramters. However, what the fuc^ do explotative photos of prostitutes have to do with HR? People's genitals? It is VOYEURISM. Yet it is allowed.

Limiting the number of substances in a picture is non-sensical. Grabted, some fools would probally begin slamming Galerry with copryrighted pics trying to pass it off as their stash but that could be rectified rather easily via a couple of methods. Ergo, there is no sensible reason to censor such things. I suppose ti is more a comment than a question, although it would be nice to have it actually explained (not by PM so that all might benefit).

Actual question time: My wife, among other people in my life is a member but rarely posts, and has never uploaded a picture. Were i to utilise her bandwitdh allowance (15 pics)this would be technically permissable. However, what would the Mods have to say about it? 

I do respect the need to limit bandwitdth (ALTHOUGH it would have been nice to explain this when you cut my pics back, as opposed to suddenly saying after a couple of years that we limit them to 15. Explaining the change in policy would have been grand but that is water undr the BL Bridge as it were). Still, in 100 years my wife will never post a picture, it is just not her thing. i have a ton, see the logic?

Anyway, anything anyone could do to enlighten me on one or hopefully both issues would be great. thanks in advance.


----------



## NickyJ

I really CBF to re-explain anything on this lovely Sunday morning. Just thought I'd post to say feel free to upload pics using your wife's account. Unless someone else has something to say about it, its fine by me.


----------



## Revo

I wasn't crazy, the galleries are dead 
I was search the link on the top

oh snap


----------



## guineaPig

^what? gallery still seems to work.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

*BL Gallery*



			
				kroozer_* said:
			
		

> Hey there. This issue regaurds the BL gallery. I can look around and stuff. Am i not qualified to look at certain materials? Can go to the gallery, but when i try to click on a certain photo, and etc. It says i may not have the qualifications to look at certain material. Help would be most appreciated.
> Just was wondering. And if am not qualified, how can i be?    Thanks Bob.
> 
> Kroozer_*


2cg


----------



## D's

*Posting pictures in the gallery.*

Hey, I'm trying to post a picture of my dog, and usually I'll see a picture of "Awaiting approval" or whatever it saies, I didn't see anything come up after I tried to upload it? can the mods tell me if they got it??


----------



## TheLoveBandit

merged.

checked and there is nothing 'pending approval' and I see nothing from you in the last week.

Thank you, please insert another token and play again.


----------



## D's

Ok did you receive the picture of my doggy and horsey yet?


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Yes, they appear approved...unless I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## D's

Hey sorry again, 
I'm trying to post a picture, When I hit upload it takes a few minutes, and it goes straight to the gallery forum page.. I have one "upload" photo slot in my gallery, I'm uploading from there. Should I delete another photo to make room?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I read through the FAQ, I notice everyone is limited to 15 pics in their gallery. I don't know if that is the issue here. NickyJ and guineaPig will probably be able to give you a better idea of what is going on if the problem isn't that you are at your 15 pic limit.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Good point - but D's Gallery is only showing 13 of 13 pics....?....Some of them have associated thumbnails it appears (but counting those would put it over 15 total, go figure).  There may also be a limit on total file space allocation which may be reached before the number of 15 pics is used (for example, 4 pics at XX Mb each takes up more space that 10 pics at yy Mb size each).  I apologize for not recalling if there is indeed a filespace limit nor what it is if there is one.  Basically, I'm useless.  I'm going off to flog myself for awhile.  I promise I won't enjoy it ... much.


EDIT:  Okay, I'm back now, and it appears D's deleted a pair of pics to make room....but that was before the above post.  Checked the settings, members are limited to 10000 kb, and D's has used 0.6mB, so i don't think that's the issue either.  Given the sizes of their other uploads, I'm not thinking there is a size problem with the individual pics either, but there is that 600 kb limit on any given pic to keep in mind.  And, with that, I'm out of ideas at this point.  More flogging ensues.


----------



## D's

YES! got it working, I opened my picture in photo shop and it was huge! I guess the photo/fax viewer thing only shows you the picture, and none of the dimensions. Thanks Bandit


----------



## D's

Hey again, I uploaded a photo in the "Drugs" gallery and it diapered! I saw that it was waiting for an approval. Did someone not approve it or was it some kind of glitch? Thanks


----------



## NickyJ

I deleted it because it was against the gallery guidelines. Please read guideline number 5 on the 1st page of this thread for more information


----------



## D's

Ah I see now, thanks


----------



## guineaPig

NickyJ and i are like the odd couple. i'm kinda lax sometimes. he's a nazi about it.

works out fairly well.


----------



## NickyJ

I tried to be relaxed but then people start whinging about how such and such's photo was approved but theirs wasn't so I just found it easier to delete them all


----------



## guineaPig

the fuck?
no clue what's going on. he's got BLer status. as long as he's logged in, he should be able to view anything in gallery.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

^^That is in response to an earlier post :



			
				kroozer_* said:
			
		

> Hey there. This issue regaurds the BL gallery. I can look around and stuff. Am i not qualified to look at certain materials? Can go to the gallery, but when i try to click on a certain photo, and etc. It says i may not have the qualifications to look at certain material. Help would be most appreciated.
> Just was wondering. And if am not qualified, how can i be?    Thanks Bob.
> 
> Kroozer_*




Both of which were a separate thread...once merged, the OP was lost on page 4.


NOW - to answer the question....do we not have a pwd still in place for the 'adult' material?  Could this be the issue?  Beyond that, if they are a member, and logged in, then they should have access....I'd have to check their account settings specifically - and while it is rare for someone to have weird settings, it can happen.  I'll check into that if they can confirm it wasn't a pr0n access pwd issue.


----------



## D's

how do you change your profile picture?? Like when you click my name it takes you to my page and you see my pic, how do i change that one??


----------



## felix

it's not really a gallery question as such... but anyway, click on UserCP and then click on *Edit Profile Picture* at the top left.


----------



## Benzorider

*Picture Approval..*

Hi

I uploaded a pic 2 days ago with a small amount of heroin and 2 tabs of benzos, and it still doesnt get approved...? Why? I have followed the instructions regarding photos of drugs and mine shouldnt be a problem..

/Regards Benzorider


----------



## fizzle

You may need to give it another day or two, the mods there just might be particularly busy right now. If it still doesnt show up you can always PM one of the gallery mods and ask them about it.


----------



## Benzorider

Okej, gallerymoderator? where do i find them? Whats their name?  Thx


----------



## TheLoveBandit

*sigh*

For most questions there is a sticky in this thread where you can find your answers:
Gallery Guidelines and FAQ - Come here for all your Gallery questions.

For the last question, yeah, I can understand there isn't any listed on the GALLERY pages (blame the software), but we did add to our front page of the site a nifty section of links (thanks hoptis) which leads to Staff Contact List, complete with links to the mods 




fizzimerge?


----------



## NickyJ

Benzorider said:


> Hi
> 
> I uploaded a pic 2 days ago with a small amount of heroin and 2 tabs of benzos, and it still doesnt get approved...? Why? *I have followed the instructions regarding photos of drugs and mine shouldnt be a problem..*
> 
> /Regards Benzorider




O, rly?




Beatlebot said:


> *Gallery Guidelines*
> 
> 5. The Drugs Gallery is for informational purposes. Images of drugs MUST be kept to a maximum of 1 gram of a substance, with only *1 substance per picture*. 3 Pills or less (Front, Back and side view only), or 1 LSD blotter.


----------



## iCafe

*Am I allowed?*

Am I allowed to upload pictures of E or anything else?


----------



## Rogue Robot

Merging with Gallery FAQ


----------



## guineaPig

iCafe said:


> Am I allowed to upload pictures of E or anything else?



check the first page of this thread for the rules.


----------



## stonedout

ha i cant find the gallery


----------



## fizzle

You can find it under "Quick Links" in the toolbar at the top of every page, though you wont be able to post anything new into it because it will be going away soon, so get your fill of looking in quick!


----------



## Tessa Lynn

Hey everyone!  I am posting here because my account has let me make an album, but when i go to the  upload link it tells me i dont have permission to do that.. i have noticed the message at the top that the gallery is closing, could it have to do with that? 
thanks for reading


----------



## fizzle

Yea, you can no longer upload pictures due to it closing.


----------



## Happysimian

phatass said:


> how do I aquire "blulighter status" to be able to post private mesages??



Have over 50 posts.


----------



## 64tf

Did we save xtcxtc's pictures of the angels?  I was telling his story the other day, and it's really not complete without the angels  Even a couple of tasteful ones to put in his shrine thread would do.  I'd hate to think they where lost.


----------



## felix

he actually requested that they be deleted in the event of him leaving the site, for any reason. so i'm afraid they're gone. sorry.


----------



## click*clack

*how do i get to the gallery?*

I cant find the picture gallery anywhere. How do i get to the gallery???


----------



## Jabberwocky

Welcome to Bluelight click*clack 

On the BL taskbar there is home>userCP>forums>donate>FAQ>new posts>search> . . . then quick links - quick links has a pull down menu . . . in the networking category is Gallery. I don't know how long  it will be available, I'm pretty sure it is closed to new posts but I'm sure if I'm wrong someone will correct me.


----------



## niro

*Gallery*

Man do i miss the gallery section! I guess people are not enough to take it easy, some poeple did go overboard and abused it!


----------



## Chaos Butterfly

Shifting to Support from Homeless Threads.

The Gallery was not closed down because people abused it. It was shut down because the software that it runs on is incompatible with the vb software that bluelight will be updating to in the near future.

CB.


----------

